# Rear speaker harness?



## Sebastiantudon25 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is there a harness I can get to connect new speakers?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Crutchfield









speaker harness adapter at Crutchfield


Shopping for speaker harness adapter? Get FREE 2-day shipping. Since 1974 our Virginia-based Advisors have loved helping folks find the right gear. Call or chat with us today for free expert advice.




www.crutchfield.com


----------

